# Words of wisdom



## Chip (Jun 6, 2005)

Rule #1- Answer awkward questions with another question.

Example- Where were you and why didn't you call? Are you Cheating on me?

A- I was out drinking, but that doesn't matter. I didn't realize how little you trusted me. Why would you ever hurt me by accusing me of cheating? This is a serious issue, I want to know why you don't trust me.

Remainder of conversation can turn into head nods, oh's, and if you play it right, you end up pillow talking.

Rule #2 - Make your priorities clear. 

Example - Today is the day, there will be a big push at the mouth within the next 6 hours. I AM GOING. This only happens a few times a year. What do you want to do when I get back? 

Rule #3- Don't lie about the big stuff.

The other posts have shown why this is vital. Somebody here has a motto "Its better to be hated for who you are than loved for who you are not." So true. We all come with pros and cons, no sense in denying that. The question then becomes, can you live with me as a whole person? Can I live with you and what you bring to the relationship? If the answer is yes, then let's make it work. If its no, no sense in trying to change someone, it will never happen.

My wife is my best friend among other things. We've had our troubles over my priorities and passions, but we always get over them pretty dang fast. There's no sense to threats, we just say, "Hey this bothers me, what can we do to make it easier on both of us?" If she's really worked up, I'll just ask, What's your main issue and what is your ideal solution? Sometimes it ends up being solved right there, and sometime it takes some negotiating to find a solution we can both deal with. I've lost out on a few hunting and fishing times, but I've also gained a lot of support for when I do go. Like fresh meals when I get back, a clean house, etc. If you plan ahead on the calander, you can normally pick some of the sweet spots for whatever season and lock them in. Then there will always be a few random add ons at the last minute. It pays to have a few Brownie Points built in if you see an opportunity coming. Like doing some housework a day or two before a front is going to start coming during deer season or something like that. You're obviously very smart or you wouldn't have such a nack for being successful at fishing and girl finding. I'm sure you'll do great.

Chip


----------



## Undertow (Apr 5, 2006)

I got the same problem with my girl. After four years of dating she still whines when I go fishing. The key is just go and dont care about the problems that come from it. If she really likes yah she will be there when you get back, if not then she was crazy and didnt know what she had. Her loss. Why cant we human men be like deer. Avoid women all year long and then rut for a couple of months then leave them alone again. We would have all the time in the world to hunt and fish. It sucks that were in the rut all year long.
Undertow


----------



## Mitch (Jan 10, 2003)

Undertow said:


> The key is just go and dont care about the problems that come from it.


I'm going to call this bad advice, this is the attitude I took and after just a year of marriage was on the verge of a divorce. Of course there were other factors but the huge amount of time I spent on the water was a biggie.

2 days til Sunday, the question is.... Will John be fishing or f#$%@ing this weekend? I'll be waiting for the phone call!:evil: 

Mitch


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

I will bet lunch next time you make it out this way, that there is no Sunday fishing trip


----------



## phisherman (Jan 5, 2006)

Come on, thats an easy one... f**k then fish.


----------



## trouttime (Mar 30, 2004)

Better yet...

Hey honey I was wrong and I want to make it up to you!! 

I will take you out on the boat plugg'in for steel and when the action slows we can...you know..  :evil:


----------



## fishonbb (Dec 24, 2004)

*I told my wife from the get go that i will give up alot of things like going out for a drink or two, shooting pool, etc. but i will never stop fishing. If you dont like someone that goes out to fish lets end it now and we are still married and i'm still fishing. But be sure to come back with some fish for proof even if its at least a 6" 'gill.*


----------



## Steelhead Addict (Dec 16, 2004)

Quest, 

You've got to decide where you are in life, what you want out of it, and how much this girl means to you. You might be a point where you can focus solely on outdoor activities and that is ok. If that is the case figure out how to include your girl or jettison her. I think that is only fair to her. As far as the other physiological crap "is my butt big" etc...thats a game that most woman play...get used to it and learn how to play nice. Just wait till they start popping out kids.

With all this said life is about balance. I re-discovered fishing after being a work-aholic...going to college, running a business, and being married (all at the same time). I needed an outlet. Anyway, I definately get to fish a lot more than the average fisherman but I also have to be aware of my family as well. Believe me, I could fish sun up to sun down for weeks on end. However, I'm starting to learn that time with them is limited and goes quickly. I can fish all I want later in life...but my kids will only be around for a short time. I can't wait till I can share some of my steelheading expereinces with them.

If you give some balance, you'll get some balance. My wife knows how important fishing is to me...its my outlet. She's NEVER asked me to give it up...she's supported me through a couple boat purchases, trips, etc. 

good luck!


----------



## Dutchman (Jan 17, 2000)

I'll give ya the same advice my Dad gave me
,
,
,
Always take a look at your future mother inlaw. If you marry her, that is what you will be sleeping with in 25 years.:yikes: 

And ,,, Big Boobs at 18, is a big Butt at 40


----------



## Steely-Head (Dec 2, 2001)

quest32a said:


> 1. When your girlfriend tells you that "you are the reason I am getting fat" The correct response is not in fact "Im not the reason you are getting fat"
> Turns out that is a very bad answer and takes a lot of ass kissing to get back in good graces. Such answers as "you are not fat" are much better choices.



Man buddy that made me laugh out loud, hard.  

I'm sure you'll pull through just fine. If not, there's some beauts that freqent sixth street during late August/early September.:yikes:


----------



## TheSteelheadBum (Feb 7, 2006)

John,

I am very sorry about your situation but I literally almost fell out of my chair when reading that. I can tell you this. If she read this post and takes you back she is probably a keeper. If she doesn't don't let it get to you. You are young and there is always her shopping friend.

Kory


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

*Rule #1*
Give them the sanity test before giving them the sex test.

*Rule #2*
Repeat Rule #1

*Rule #3*
Don't say anything stupid

*Rule #4*
You'll never be able to completely avoid violating Rule #3

*Rule #5*
No matter what you say to them about your love of hunting and/or fishing women will *ALWAYS *think they can change you and they will try.

*Rule #6*
If they don't change you and you still harbor a great love for hunting and/or fishing it will be *YOUR *fault.

*Rule #7*
Rules # 5 and 6 are eternal

*Rule #8*
Never, *Never, NEVER *discuss any relationship with another female no matter how innocent they might be and how long before you met "Miss Right" they occured.

*Rule #9*
Remember there are some items that are non-negotiable such as fishing and/or hunting. Hold your ground and never give in.

*Rule #10*
Don't ever let my wife see this
:lol: :yikes: :lol:


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

Whit1 said:


> *Rule #1*
> Give them the sanity test before giving them the sex test.


But the latter is so much more fun...LOL

Im glad you guys find humor in this, as I do as well. I just don't know when to keep my mouth shut w/ regards to women. I often find myself at the end of the day going *** was I thinking.


----------



## Rumajz (Dec 29, 2005)

reading all these great post is a lot of fun. Thank you, I almost don't need a TV.

So, here is a question:

What attributes and qualities would a woman have to have to "trade" her for fishing :yikes:, if this heretical thought is even remotely considerable? 

What kind of "super spouse" (to make it politicaly correct) would it take?


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Rumajz said:


> What attributes and qualities would a woman have to have to "trade" her for fishing :yikes:, if this heretical thought is even remotely considerable?


 
Read Rule #9 above.


----------



## Rumajz (Dec 29, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

not even a superwoman???


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

Whit1 said:


> [*Rule #9*
> Remember there are some items that are non-negotiable such as fishing and/or hunting. Hold your ground and never give in.


I have been tempted many times, sometimes I fail at this and other times I am succesfull. Just ask 2Paws, a few weeks back we were talking on the phone midday about doing some fishing. My GF then walked out of the shower wearing nothing but boyshorts and a little tanktop and said it would be worth my while not to go fishing. Needless to say I chose wisely:yikes:


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

John, can ya run that description of what she looked like by me again with a little more detail....................:lol: :yikes: :lol:..........On second thought you'd better not.....you know the ol' ticker and all that!!!!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)




----------



## Rumajz (Dec 29, 2005)

So do I have to ask Mark what you guys caught that day :lol: ?

Just kidding, good choice John. One can always fish later, right?


----------



## Rumajz (Dec 29, 2005)

man you are fast, you got in another post before I did. Now I can clearly see your "wiseness" and good choices you make in life


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Go directly to rule #3.


----------



## Rumajz (Dec 29, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Of course now and then there are some exceptions to Rule #1 and I we have it here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :yikes: :lol: 



quest32a said:


>


----------



## DonP (Nov 15, 2000)

Uncle Miltie said:


> Rule #10
> Don't ever let my wife see this


Hey Uncle Miltie... 

What was your address again?









Heck John... 

I would only do 1/2 of Rule #1 too. With a woman who looks like that







... who cares if she is sane or not??!!??  

I would proceed directly to the latter part of Rule #1!!!









By the way John... 

You do realize.... that we are now going to have to hook Uncle Miltie up to the battery charger so that he can get his pacemaker batteries recharged after posting that picture for him.... don't you???


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Hmmm, no fishing report yet


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

DonP said:


> Hey Uncle Miltie...
> What was your address again?


Nope!!!!!!!!!.................:lol:


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

My last GF didn't care about my hunting and fishing obsessions and it was fun. I even took her a couple times and she caught some little ones and then fed the little gills my bait next to the boat,lol.

The current GF well...she had a problem during salmon season when I went up north every weekend. And Now the problem lies with hunting. It would be worse, but she works late on weekend, and that gives me hunting time. W

We have argued more than once about my outdoor addiction. When I go, the phone goes off.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

The bottom line is some people (not just women) are higher maintanence than others. Be wise and choose one within your threshold or forever the two of you will be damned


----------



## fish-on (Nov 27, 2004)

> Hmmm, no fishing report yet[


noticed that myself,hmmmm wonder why.:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Mitch (Jan 10, 2003)

fish-on said:


> noticed that myself,hmmmm wonder why.:lol::lol::lol:


Probably the "high water levels" wink, wink.

Mitch


----------



## Wellston (Dec 28, 2000)

quest32a said:


>


John
Nice catch!!
I've been married 33 years and still leave some of my new fishing and hunting purchases in the trunk to "cool" down before I bring them in the house. Some things never change.  
Jim


----------



## REG (Oct 25, 2002)

quest32a said:


> I have been tempted many times, sometimes I fail at this and other times I am succesfull. Just ask 2Paws, a few weeks back we were talking on the phone midday about doing some fishing. My GF then walked out of the shower wearing nothing but boyshorts and a little tanktop and said it would be worth my while not to go fishing. Needless to say I chose wisely:yikes:


* In the regular guy handbook, this would of course would mean taking her up on her offer, then go fishing. :coolgleam *


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

John.......and other interested parties........George/Dann09 and I were fishing on Frankfort pier this morning for a few hours (no hits, no runs, probably an error or two) and we were discussing your situation. If the need arises we would be willing to offer our chronologically gifted experience in such matters in order to save you and the other lads in here from self destruction.........:lol:


----------



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

Who boy, here we go.:gaga:


----------



## DonP (Nov 15, 2000)

Uncle Miltie said:


> If the need arises we would be willing to offer our chronologically gifted experience in such matters in order to save you and the other lads in here from self destruction......... :lol:


Uncle Miltie --->









I will you credit there Uncle Miltie... at least your eyes haven't gone bad yet.... *YET*!!


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Bill,
This is off topic, but would you mind shutting up about that 84 degrees and sunny stuff!!!...............:lol: 

As George mentioned at least he caught two dandy steelheads of the pier on Wednesday so there!!!!!!!! :lol: 

This morning the water was almost perfect on the lake side of the pier. The waves were rolling, the water was a bit turbid, a fine current was going out along the pier. However there was too much suspended algae that cluttered along the line so we couldn't fish that side and had to fish in the harbor between the piers.

By the way as we were packing up to go a coyote wandered down onto the beach about 1/4 mile or less north of the pier. He was about where the cedars begin and just west of the homes above the beach.


----------



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

Okay I won't say anymore about the 84 degrees, its only 74 today, darned cold waves.

Really, a coyote? Must have smelled the old dead meat.

























Just kidding miltie, you know I love ya


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

toto said:


> Really, a coyote? Must have smelled the old dead meat


"Grrrrrrrrrr!"...........:lol:


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

:idea: Whit, you wanna go coyote hunting?


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

FREEPOP said:


> :idea: Whit, you wanna go coyote hunting?


Yes!


----------



## trouttime (Mar 30, 2004)

toto said:


> Really, a coyote? Must have smelled the old dead meat.


Bill/Milt you guys are killing me!!!! :lol: :lol: 

and You Guys Say us Younger guys have no Respect!!!!


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

trouttime said:


> Bill/Milt you guys are killing me!!!! :lol: :lol:
> 
> and You Guys Say us Younger guys have no Respect!!!!


 
Sean,
Bill, George and I have only known each other for about four years. However, in that short time span we've fished together enough to have collected a horde of "stories". I can only imagine what it would have been like if we'd been lifelong friends.........:yikes: :yikes: :yikes: I know where to get effective coyote bait........Florida! Southern part! Lehigh Acres.....Hawthorne Ave!!!! :lol:


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

Confusion is your best ally: 

For example, "Does this dress make me look fat?" 

Answer: "Not any more than that couch cover makes it look new." 

She'll spend hours trying to figure out whether that was a compliment or an insult. 

Now, for the tricky one...fornication or fishing? Now ideally, the answer would be "Yes" preferably both at the same time. However, the right answer to that question is highly subjective and individualized. I myself, prioritize fishing time over fornication time, but others obviously might not do that.


----------



## trouttime (Mar 30, 2004)

Whit1 said:


> Sean,
> Bill, George and I have only known each other for about four years. However, in that short time span we've fished together enough to have collected a horde of "stories". I can only imagine what it would have been like if we'd been lifelong friends.........:yikes: :yikes: :yikes: I know where to get effective coyote bait........Florida! Southern part! Lehigh Acres.....Hawthorne Ave!!!! :lol:


:lol: Only four years?!!! Life long friends.... I had the pleasure to experience the chemistry briefly during the Great White Lake Outing  

To be a fly on the wall for those "Stories" would be priceless!!:evil:  Thanks for the laughs guys!!!!


----------



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

Some of our stories would keep you laughing for hours. It sorta like Grumpy Old Men, and yes I'm getting there too.


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

Well I didn't go fishing this weekend mainly because of the high water, I tried to make it out on Monday afternoon but about the M140 exit it started coming down so hard I couldn't see. I turned tail and headed home, it wasn't worth it and it got worse from there. 


BTW, she was my fishing partner for Monday. Shes a trooper when it comes to that kind of stuff. She wanted me to keep going as she wanted to go fishing, but after nearly losing control I turned the car around and headed home. 


Next weekend maybe....


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

John,
In light of how this conversation has turned I'll not respond to your signature,,,,,,,,,,:lol:


----------



## DonP (Nov 15, 2000)

toto said:


> Really, a coyote? Must have smelled the old Uncle Miltie


C'mon there Uncle Miltie... with that brand new knee of yours... you should be able to outrun a coyote now!!... you know... kinda like the road runner (beep beep!!)!!

Ummm... on 2nd thought... maybe NOT!!!!


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

DonP said:


> C'mon there Uncle Miltie... *with that brand new knee of yours...* you should be able to outrun a coyote now!!... you know... kinda like the road runner (beep beep!!)!!
> 
> Ummm... on 2nd thought... maybe NOT!!!!


Hip! It was a brand new hip.......the left one. :lol:


----------



## Rumajz (Dec 29, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 

you guys are funny


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

Last week before the snow's came.... My wife took the picture, you have to pick the right one guys


----------



## aslongasitpullsback (Dec 30, 2005)

I have two passions in life,* Women & Fishing.
I do alot of fishing.
*Just make sure you turn your ears *on.*


----------



## DonP (Nov 15, 2000)

toto said:


> Some of our stories would keep you laughing for hours. It sorta like Grumpy Old Men, and yes I'm getting there too.


.... if I were you... I would keep my eyes (or should I say nose??) peeled for an old dead fish to.... somehow... someway... unexpectedly show up in your vehicle!!! :yikes: :lol: 

I don't care if he is currently all the way down there in Florida!! :yikes: :lol:


----------



## WALLDADY (Feb 3, 2002)

BeanOFish , I think there's a country song for ya .....
" Im gonna miss her "


Been married for 25 yrs. and a coversation EXACTLY like that , happened before we did . I think she either understood or got over it , Oh well , guess Ill go huntin tommorrow.


Good Luck and safe trips ........... Walldady


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

DonP said:


> .... if I were you... I would keep my eyes (or should I say nose??) peeled for an old dead fish to.... somehow... someway... unexpectedly show up in your vehicle!!! :yikes: :lol:
> 
> I don't care if he is currently all the way down there in Florida!! :yikes: :lol:


Thanks for the warning Don! :lol:


----------



## Butch (Aug 29, 2001)

Johnny Quest-

I didn't read this whole thread, so I apolgize in advance. That said, I've been married to a wonderful woman that, well, doesn't like to fish like I do  . I try to not say anything if I don't have anything nice to say(original, huh?). When I'm not hunting/fishing, I try to make our time together "happy". But, she notices when I'm grumpy. I'm grumpy when I don't go hunting/fishing. She knows that. So she encourages me to go hunting/fishing. If I go too much, she gets grumpy. So I can't go hunting/fishing for a while. What, do you want an easy answer ?

Anyway, lets go fishing soon.

Butch


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Butch said:


> Anyway, lets go fishing soon. Butch


Me too!


----------



## kaniff89x (Sep 18, 2006)

When I was in college in Dayton Ohio and had a girlfriend for 3 years I left after the prom at 2:30 in the morning so I could be on the Au Sable at 6 am. This said event was also on the weekend that coincided with her birthday. I told her; "I can't help it your birthday is on April 15th and the heart of the steelhead run." I left the next girlfriend so I could move to Michigan because fishing in Ohio sucks. Needless to say I don't really burn bridges it's more of an explosive reaction per se.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I saw this and thought it pertenint (sp?) to this thread  

Oh, and I dont care if it isn't real (via Snopes etc) I just thought i was funny.


In case you missed it on 60 Minutes, this is what Andy Rooney thinks
about women over 40: 
60 Minutes Correspondent Andy Rooney (CBS)

As I grow in age, I value women over 40 most of all. Here are just a few
reasons why: 
A woman over 40 will never wake you in the middle of the night
and ask, "What are you thinking?" She doesn't care what you think. If a
woman over 40 doesn't want to watch the game, she doesn't sit around
whining about it. She does something she wants to do, and it's usually
more interesting. 
Women over 40 are dignified. They seldom have a screaming match
with you at the opera or in the middle of an expensive restaurant. Of
course, if you deserve it, they won't hesitate to shoot you if they
think they can get away with it. Older women are generous with praise,
often undeserved. They know what it's like to be unappreciated. Women
get psychic as they age. You never have to confess your sins to a woman
over 40. 
Once you get past a wrinkle or two, a woman over 40 is far
sexier than her younger counterpart. Older women are forthright and
honest. They'll tell you right off if you are a jerk if you are acting
like one. You don't ever have to wonder where you stand with her. Yes,
we praise women over 40 for a multitude of reasons.
Unfortunately, it's not reciprocal. For every stunning, smart,
well-coiffed, hot woman over 40, there is a bald, paunchy relic in
yellow pants making a fool of himself with some 22-ye ar old waitress.
Ladies, I apologize. For all those men who say, "Why buy the cow
when you can get the milk for free?", here's an update for you. 
Nowadays 80% of women are against marriage. Why? Because women
realize it's not worth buying an entire pig just to get a little
sausage! 

Andy Rooney is a really smart guy! 
Femmes & Fellas,


----------

